# The Walking Dead - S04E13 - Alone



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Thought this was a great episode, felt like 3 hours!!!

Daryl/Beth was nuts, between Daryl's fight in the basement and Beth getting abducted. And then running into that group that was at the house where Carl/Rick were. So are they CLOSE?

And the whole Maggie/Sasha/Bob thing was solid too, really moved that along.

Just overall an awesome episode


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

So did Darryl meet up with the group before or after Ricks run in with them?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm assuming after, that group just moved on after their naps in the house


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

zordude said:


> So did Darryl meet up with the group before or after Ricks run in with them?


If it really matters to you, rewatch and get a good look at the one Rick killed, and see if he was with the group that found Daryl.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Enjoyed the episode. Looks like our group will meet again. At least I hope so. 

I'm trying hard to not root for Beth to be bitten. I don't like her but didn't want her abducted.


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

Best ep. in a while now. The super clean funeral home kinda freaked me out. I kept waiting for one of those dead bodies to get up.

I'm glad Maggie/Sasha/Bob didn't actually split up. 

I hope they never find that car that drove off with Beth.... is that wrong?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Surprised you guys liked it so much. To me it was just a boring hour of people walking. Very little dialogue or character development. 

I'll be interested to see what happens when they get to Terminus. And Daryl's interactions with the new group. But there really wasn't much of interest in this episode.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Very little dialogue or character development.


Wha...?

Daryl opens up to another person enough to hold hands and you say no character development? Was he comforting Beth at the sight of that headstone or was she comforting him? It was both- a bonding within grief.

Then he wants them to hunker down and stay at the house because...oh.
I am opposed to a Daryl/Beth hookup but I thought last night was very sweet. If they continued to develop a relationship before hooking up it _might_ be palatable.

But no- Daryl has to run into ten dipwad "Merles", and I think he is in for a world of trouble. After Beth pronouncing him a good person fifteen times (anvilicious much?), he has to deal with this bunch of yahoos.

I feel a terrible sense of dread that they are going to get into something he feels the need to stop (say they find Beth and things go... _south_) and someone is going to die as a result.

Sasha, Bob, Maggie, eh.
They were there, too.


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm slow. I didn't recognize the new group of guys to be the ones Rick ran into.

Not a fan of a "hookup" between Daryl and Beth but oh well.

Nitpicking but when the group circled Daryl and pointed their guns at him...do they not realize the damaging result of crossfire??


Overall a pretty good episode.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

2004raptor said:


> Nitpicking but when the group circled Daryl and pointed their guns at him...do they not realize the damaging result of crossfire??


Ah, but they would only fire if Darryl had already shot the Big Guy. And life without the Big Guy just isn't worth living.

Alternately, they carefully spaced themselves so that nobody was directly opposite somebody else.

Alternately, it looked really cool, so who cares how practical it is.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Isn't the Beth character only like 16 or 17?


----------



## tonestert (Nov 15, 2007)

Maybe I missed it but who abducted Beth ? All I saw was a hearse drive off. Did they show an abductor ? For all we know Beth could have been driving it ?


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I am thinking the dropped stuff Daryl saw before the car sped off would indicate that she was taken quickly and that if Beth was driving she would have stopped for Daryl. I'm trying to figure out what they are going for with the whole Beth/Daryl relationship if she 16 on the show, then I guess that would indicate that it is some sort of surrogate Father/Daughter relationship.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

tonestert said:


> Maybe I missed it but who abducted Beth ? All I saw was a hearse drive off. Did they show an abductor ? For all we know Beth could have been driving it ?


They made a point to show Beth's backpack/bag laying on the ground and the stuff all scattered, like there may have been a scuffle.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

At the end I felt bad for Daryl that he had worked hard to pull himself up to be "something" after he revealed that his pre-Zombie life was aimlessly following a ******* thug doing whatever, and now he finds himself having to go back to that old mindset in order to survive with the group that pounced on him.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Beth is 18.

I liked it overall but it was kind of forced at times. I hope we don't go too far into Daryl and the gang territory. I doubt we'll see much of Terminus this season. I would also prefer to see some of all the characters each EP, it's been forever since we saw Carol.

Why was Maggie lying on the street?


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I think they said that there are only like 3 more episodes this season right?

I find myself wondering if they are going to get folks back together by the end. The Walking dead is not known for ending seasons with the slower paced episodes that we have been getting the second half of the season.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

They certainly have a lot of balls in the air.

I just wish they'd hurry up and get them all on the same pool table.

(Terminus, Abraham, the Big Guy, Beth's abductor, and of course the myriad groups of Our People.)


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

Maui said:


> I think they said that there are only like 3 more episodes this season right?
> 
> I find myself wondering if they are going to get folks back together by the end. The Walking dead is not known for ending seasons with the slower paced episodes that we have been getting the second half of the season.


I don't necessarily think they get them back to Terminus by the finale. Think some make it there, some still en-route, and that Daryl's new group will also arrive there and muck things up.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Count me in the "meh" catagory on this one. This whole spring season has been a big step below the fall season.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

dslunceford said:


> At the end I felt bad for Daryl that he had worked hard to pull himself up to be "something" after he revealed that his pre-Zombie life was aimlessly following a ******* thug doing whatever, and *now he finds himself having to go back to that old mindset in order to survive with the group that pounced on him*.


I admit I watched this late after a really long stressful day so maybe I missed something at the end - how did he show that he was going back to that old mindset?

I liked the episode - loved that Maggie left messages for Glenn, and yes, I too was almost waiting for the guy in the coffin to reach up for Daryl ala Dracula or Creepshow or some horror tv show I can't quite remember.

I was against the Daryl/Beth thing at first but I think they took two of the characters that were pretty much most different and in tossing them together created something.

How about the Bob kiss?


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I can't decide if there is a father/daughter/brother/sister feel with Daryl and Beth or something more. It doesn't help that she looks like what she actually is, late 20's, and he looks younger than his mid forties.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

betts4 said:


> I admit I watched this late after a really long stressful day so maybe I missed something at the end - how did he show that he was going back to that old mindset?


I don't think it did directly, but I think it foreshadowed that the group will take him in as "one of them" given his dress/demeanor/actions (wings on back of vest similar to biker gang; carrying of crossbow which the group's leader clearly called out as being something that someone would have been used to before the ZA vs picking it up afterward, knocking the leader on his ass, etc).

I think given the situation he's in, Daryl will have to revert back to acting more like his old pre-ZA personae (tough ******* thug) to fit in with this new group...I don't see him just going his own way quite yet; nor would this group just allow him to go his own way.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I didn't catch it was the same crew with Rick in the house. 

I found it interesting that they guy said "Why commit suicide when you can hurt other PEOPLE?". They certainly must not be nice guys.


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

betts4 said:


> I admit I watched this late after a really long stressful day so maybe I missed something at the end - how did he show that he was going back to that old mindset?
> 
> I liked the episode - loved that Maggie left messages for Glenn, and yes, I too was almost waiting for the guy in the coffin to reach up for Daryl ala Dracula or Creepshow or some horror tv show I can't quite remember.
> 
> ...


I was confused by the Bob kiss. He was okay leaving her on her own - the woman that he kissed - so that he could make sure that Maggie, who is married to someone else, was safe. That didn't make sense.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I also enjoyed the episode, as there was so much more going on than the previous couple of episodes.

I didn't quite get the opening sequence, however. I also didn't recognize the ******* gang as the same guys who were in the Rick house. d'oh! 

So, now it seems that there is a lot more time-warping of the different segments. Maybe I'll watch the ep again. I also didn't realize that Beth was abducted. But now it makes more sense. I should always read the episode thread before I watch.  

I thought that it was somebody else in the car because, obviously, Beth wouldn't drive away from him like that. But I didn't make the connection that that person had snatched her. Thinking back on it, what with the backpack on the ground now I get that more clearly.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

SoBelle0 said:


> I was confused by the Bob kiss. He was okay leaving her on her own - the woman that he kissed - so that he could make sure that Maggie, who is married to someone else, was safe. That didn't make sense.


I think the kiss was more a human connection/glad he's not alone, that sort of thing, vs a romantic kiss



sharkster said:


> I didn't quite get the opening sequence, however. I also didn't recognize the ******* gang as the same guys who were in the Rick house. d'oh!


The opening was to show how ALONE Bob was for so long, and he was drinking when he got the chance. Looked like he was borderline giving up a time in the sequence.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

MikeMar said:


> The opening was to show how ALONE Bob was for so long, and he was drinking when he got the chance. Looked like he was borderline giving up a time in the sequence.


Yes, and (although it took me a while to figure it out) it was a flashback to before he showed up at the prison...that's how he got there in the first place.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yes, and (although it took me a while to figure it out) it was a flashback to before he showed up at the prison...that's how he got there in the first place.


While it took me a while also it was pretty obviously made clear once he met Daryl and Glenn, did not know them and they were in pre-governor mode.

I worry that Terminus + Bad Guys = Governor round 2.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

JohnB1000 said:


> I worry that Terminus + Bad Guys = Governor round 2.


Terminus should have a population in the hundreds or even thousands, judging from the scale of their recruiting operation. I don't see how a few ******** would be a big problem.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

MikeMar said:


> I think the kiss was more a human connection/glad he's not alone, that sort of thing, vs a romantic kiss


Hmmmm...it was a pretty long kiss for just a human connection, but maybe I just need to rewatch it.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

betts4 said:


> Hmmmm...it was a pretty long kiss for just a human connection, but maybe I just need to rewatch it.


It could be either one. But the main thing was that it was meant to get her to come with him (and maybe become less of a whiney wuss).


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I'd have a hard time going to a place called Terminus...especially after their experience with other groups. Too close to Terminate and Terminal. Doesn't sound friendly. 

I expect Admiral Akbar to come out and say "It's a trap!".


----------



## cal_s7 (Oct 1, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> While it took me a while also it was pretty obviously made clear once he met Daryl and Glenn, did not know them and they were in pre-governor mode.


Ah... Thankyou. so that group was before the shootout at the jail. I kept waiting for the the other groups to breakup so this trio could form or for this trio to breakup so the other groups could form. It never dawned on me that the Daryl,Glen,Bob trio was from much much earlier. I ended the show thinking... wait I must have missed something big, the groups make no sense and why does Bob not know Glen,Daryl?


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

They really need to incorporate that scooby doo flashback lead in to these segments.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

pmyers said:


> I'd have a hard time going to a place called Terminus...especially after their experience with other groups. Too close to Terminate and Terminal. Doesn't sound friendly.
> 
> I expect Admiral Akbar to come out and say "It's a trap!".


Well maybe the 2nd definition is more accurate based on all the signs being on railroad tracks and crossings:

ter·mi·nus
/ˈtərmənəs/
noun
noun: terminus; plural noun: termini; plural noun: terminuses
1.a final point in space or time; an end or extremity.

"the exhibition's terminus is 1962"

2. the end of a railroad or other transportation route, or a station at such a point; a terminal.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

JohnB1000 said:


> Why was Maggie lying on the street?


I think she was just playing dead...laying next to other corpses to cover up her scent.

I am another person who didn't catch on that the group that found Daryl was the same group from the house Rick was in. If it is the same group, how do we know?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Dnamertz said:


> I think she was just playing dead...laying next to other corpses to cover up her scent.
> 
> I am another person who didn't catch on that the group that found Daryl was the same group from the house Rick was in. If it is the same group, how do we know?


Because this actor (Jeff Kober) was in both groups


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

And for me at least, Kober is instantly recognizable (back on China Beach, he was the craggiest 25-year-old I had ever seen).


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I mentioned to my wife that it almost seems as if the zombies are changing behavior. Now it seems like if they don't see or hear you directly, that you can just hide behind a tree or lay flat on the ground next to another body and have them ignore you.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

So who else here thinks that Terminus will not be everything it is cracked up to be?


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

tonestert said:


> Maybe I missed it but who abducted Beth ? All I saw was a hearse drive off.


I missed that it was a hearse!



pmyers said:


> I found it interesting that they guy said "Why commit suicide when you can hurt other PEOPLE?". They certainly must not be nice guys.


Also, I think _we_ heard evil intent when they were waiting for Michone to return after finding a wet woman's shirt.



SoBelle0 said:


> I was confused by the Bob kiss. He was okay leaving her on her own - the woman that he kissed - so that he could make sure that Maggie, who is married to someone else, was safe. That didn't make sense.


Yeah. I have to leave _you_ alone because _she_'s alone.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yes, and (although it took me a while to figure it out) it was a flashback to before he showed up at the prison...that's how he got there in the first place.


Thank you!! That was a puzzler.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

yeah....I missed it was a hearse as well. I really should pay more attention! lol


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

MikeMar said:


> I think the kiss was more a human connection/glad he's not alone, that sort of thing, vs a romantic kiss.


Disagree. When combined with their conversation from the previous night, when Bob told Sasha that she was one of the toughest people he had ever met, but also one of the sweetest, it's clear that he has romantic feelings for her, and him kissing her was in an effort to see if she felt the same way. If she did, then she'd want to stay with him. Or maybe if she did, he'd agree to stay with her.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JohnB1000 said:


> Why was Maggie lying on the street?


I assume she had just killed those walkers and was resting after the physical exertion. But then Sasha making noise drew out more walkers so she had to get up and fight again.


----------



## xuxa (Oct 8, 2001)

pmyers said:


> I'd have a hard time going to a place called Terminus...especially after their experience with other groups. Too close to Terminate and Terminal. Doesn't sound friendly.
> 
> I expect Admiral Akbar to come out and say "It's a trap!".


IRL, Terminus was the original name for Atlanta, when all the rails lines ended there

not a spoiler from comics or future episode, it is deduced from the maps of Terminus, but just in case


Spoiler



from the map in the show it appears to be Macon, GA, which happens to be home to the large Robins Air Force Base


----------



## Gerryex (Apr 24, 2004)

DeDondeEs said:


> So who else here thinks that Terminus will not be everything it is cracked up to be?


I think so also!! But I'll bet the only thing we get to see in the season finale is it from afar, just like we saw the prison from afar in an earlier season finale.

Gerry


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

xuxa said:


> IRL, Terminus was the original name for Atlanta, when all the rails lines ended there


That's interesting. Thanks. I wondered why somebody would (in the show) name it that.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

betts4 said:


> How about the Bob kiss?


It was his attempt to get romantic, IMO. Earlier, he reacted to her hug. He said "Ow" but didn't want her to stop hugging him. I felt a little sorry for him when she didn't respond to that kiss. Not that I blame her (Bob is creepy) but it is not like there are a lot of eligible men around. It is either Bob or someone at Terminus at this point.

I understood why he didn't want Maggie to be alone but I didn't understand him leaving Sasha alone. Maybe he was more interested in joining up with Terminus and making his being alone again less likely.

I'm glad they are together. I watched the actresses on Talking Dead and they have good chemistry.



JohnB1000 said:


> Why was Maggie lying on the street?


Yeah, she could have collapsed after a fight but laying there didn't make much sense. I'm wondering what the writers intended.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Beryl said:


> It was his attempt to get romantic, IMO. Earlier, he reacted to her hug. He said "Ow" but didn't want her to stop hugging him. I felt a little sorry for him when she didn't respond to that kiss. Not that I blame her (Bob is creepy) but it is not like there are a lot of eligible men around. It is either Bob or someone at Terminus at this point.


And of course she's still holding out for Tyreese.

I felt kinda sorry for Bob...alone with two of the hottest surviving members of the human race, and they're both searching for their lovers.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And of course she's still holding out for Tyreese.


Tyreese is Sasha's big brother. I don't think they are kinky like that.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Beryl said:


> Tyreese is Sasha's big brother. I don't think they are kinky like that.


Oops, I keep forgetting that.

I never get a very sibling-y vibe from them...


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

When I first watched last night, I thought the vehicle speeding away with Beth was a large sedan. I didn't see hearse at all. - Just went back now and double checked and it was a sedan (similar to a Cadillac or something - I'm not a "car guy").

My first thought last night when the car was speeding away was that it was the Kober gang, and that seemed to be confirmed in my head when Daryl wound up running into that group. (By the way, I recognized Kober right away in the episode "Claimed" when there was a brief partial side view of his face when he almost discovered Rick in the bathroom before Rick found toilet-sitting guy - very recognizable to me!).

But with the talk of the hearse in this thread something else dawned on me - the funeral home was nearly pristine and the groceries were freshly stocked, etc., but we never did see who it was that was taking care of the place. I wonder now if it was that unknown funeral home caretaker who took Beth?


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Really cool note that was explained on _Talking Dead_, but having nothing to do with the characters on the show or anything that would be spoilery to the show, but spoilerizing because it was on _Talking Dead_:



Spoiler



The one-eyed dog that tripped Daryl's early warning system at the house in real life lost his eye saving his owner from a carjacker. Yay, Dooley!


Awwww!


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

JLucPicard said:


> When I first watched last night, I thought the vehicle speeding away with Beth was a large sedan. I didn't see hearse at all. - Just went back now and double checked and it was a sedan (similar to a Cadillac or something - I'm not a "car guy").


Right. It was not a hearse, but it did appear to have a cross painted on the back window in the center, and there was a weird reflection or shadow from the cross on the back trunk lid, but that might have been unintentional due to the way they decided to light the scene.


----------



## DUSlider (Apr 29, 2005)

That whole funeral home thing to me seemed like a trap... The whole house being pristine, the food neatly placed in those cupboards. The dog first tripping their walker alarm system, causing Daryl's guard to be down the second time when the walkers were actually there. Then Beth gets abducted. I wouldn't be surprised if the funeral home keeper was watching them the whole time.


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

DUSlider said:


> The dog first tripping their walker alarm system, causing Daryl's guard to be down the second time when the walkers were actually there.


Someone definitely let those walkers in past the alarm cans. No way so many could all get right up to the door without Daryl hearing a lot more unless the alarm was "disabled".


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I didn't like how Daryl reached out to that dog. Daryl is too smart, IMO to reach out like that to a strange dog. He would know to approach with the back of his hand, if at all.


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

DUSlider said:


> That whole funeral home thing to me seemed like a trap... The whole house being pristine, the food neatly placed in those cupboards. The dog first tripping their walker alarm system, causing Daryl's guard to be down the second time when the walkers were actually there. Then Beth gets abducted. I wouldn't be surprised if the funeral home keeper was watching them the whole time.


I'm pretty sure that's exactly what happened. The owner was there all along. Not sure if his plan included abducting Beth but I'm pretty sure he wanted them out and set the walkers on them.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> When combined with their conversation from the previous night, when Bob told Sasha that she was one of the toughest people he had ever met, but also one of the sweetest, it's clear that he has romantic feelings for her, and him kissing her was in an effort to see if she felt the same way. [...] Or maybe if she did, he'd agree to stay with her.





Beryl said:


> It was his attempt to get romantic, IMO. Earlier, he reacted to her hug. He said "Ow" but didn't want her to stop hugging him. I felt a little sorry for him when she didn't respond to that kiss. Not that I blame her (Bob is creepy) but it is not like there are a lot of eligible men around. It is either Bob or someone at Terminus at this point.
> 
> I understood why he didn't want Maggie to be alone but I didn't understand him leaving Sasha alone. Maybe he was more interested in joining up with Terminus and making his being alone again less likely.


Exactly my take on it. I thought the kiss was basically Bob trying to figure out if Sasha was willing to be more than just buddies. He's not interested in sticking around long-term in one place with only one other person, who is not interested in him romantically. He figures he should make an effort to get to Terminus where he might be able to meet someone who will be interested in him.

However, on Talking Dead that's not really how the actress who plays Sasha was describing the kiss. But I think she's wrong  



Beryl said:


> Yeah, she could have collapsed after a fight but laying there didn't make much sense. I'm wondering what the writers intended.


On Talking Dead Lauren Cohen said they filmed a LOT more of Maggie fighting with walkers than they showed in the episode.



BlueMerle said:


> I'm pretty sure that's exactly what happened. The owner was there all along. Not sure if his plan included abducting Beth but I'm pretty sure he wanted them out and set the walkers on them.


I'm not saying you're wrong, but if you're right that's a pretty stupid plan IMO. Here the guy has a pristine house with lots of supplies that he's lovingly maintained, and at the first sign of intruders he fills the entire thing with walkers?


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

Beryl said:


> Yeah, she could have collapsed after a fight but laying there didn't make much sense. I'm wondering what the writers intended.


Given the theory that walkers can't smell fresh meat very well if other walkers (or corpses) are around, it seems reasonable that she was just taking resting in a "safe" place.


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

madscientist said:


> I'm not saying you're wrong, but if you're right that's a pretty stupid plan IMO. Here the guy has a pristine house with lots of supplies that he's lovingly maintained, and at the first sign of intruders he fills the entire thing with walkers?


Oh, I agree it's a stupid plan. I think this guy is seriously disturbed.... seriously. What we saw in that funeral home was far from normal, given the current ZA, imo.

The entire place was spotless... not just neat and clean... it was spotless. All the food was perfectly stacked and arranged... and he was putting makeup on dead Zs and placing them in caskets. That's just not normal behavior imo. There may other explanations for his behavior but I think we'll find he's cray cray.

Perhaps he never expected that Daryl would open the door without checking thus filling the house with Zs. Maybe he thought they'd just slip out the back and leave.

Who knows... time will tell.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

There are always little things along the way here that bother people, but one of those things that bothered me is here is this building that has had to have been exposed to rain, wind, thunder, etc. for some time now and Sasha touches the window and the whole thing just falls out???

Thankfully this is a show that is just too good for me to dwell on anything like that!


----------



## kerry431 (Jul 28, 2005)

I don't get it. The beginning showed Darryl (on a motorcycle) and Glenn (in a car) stopping Bob on the road.
Didn't Darryl and Glenn know Bob from the prison?
Was all that followed including the funeral home segment a flashback?
When Darryl asked Bob if he had ever killed a human being, he answered "Just once and she asked me to". Who is the She he referred to?


----------



## Zevida (Nov 8, 2003)

DUSlider said:


> That whole funeral home thing to me seemed like a trap... The whole house being pristine, the food neatly placed in those cupboards.


I was expecting the food to be poisoned.



kerry431 said:


> I don't get it. The beginning showed Darryl (on a motorcycle) and Glenn (in a car) stopping Bob on the road.
> Didn't Darryl and Glenn know Bob from the prison?
> Was all that followed including the funeral home segment a flashback?
> When Darryl asked Bob if he had ever killed a human being, he answered "Just once and she asked me to". Who is the She he referred to?


No, the beginning was a flashback to before Bob joined the prison and how he met up with them - would have happened between season 3 (no Bob) and the start of season 4 (with Bob). Then after the credits we were back in current time.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

kerry431 said:


> I don't get it. The beginning showed Darryl (on a motorcycle) and Glenn (in a car) stopping Bob on the road.
> Didn't Darryl and Glenn know Bob from the prison?
> Was all that followed including the funeral home segment a flashback?
> When Darryl asked Bob if he had ever killed a human being, he answered "Just once and she asked me to". Who is the She he referred to?


The opening scene was the only flashback in the episode


----------



## kerry431 (Jul 28, 2005)

_No, the beginning was a flashback to before Bob joined the prison and how he met up with them - would have happened between season 3 (no Bob) and the start of season 4 (with Bob). Then after the credits we were back in current time.
_

thanks, now I understand.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

The "she" may have been his wife, sister, mother, daughter - who had been bit and didn't want to turn.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

MikeMar said:


> The opening scene was the only flashback in the episode


Do we know that to be a fact though?

Lots of speculation elsewhere that the Daryl/Beth parts were a flashback to an earlier time and that Daryl could have been in the Kober gang that Rick ran into when he and Carl were holed up in that house an ep (or two) back).

Not saying I believe this as I do not, but haven't there been other episodes that contained flashbacks?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> Do we know that to be a fact though?
> 
> Lots of speculation elsewhere that the Daryl/Beth parts were a flashback to an earlier time and that Daryl could have been in the Kober gang that Rick ran into when he and Carl were holed up in that house an ep (or two) back).
> 
> Not saying I believe this as I do not, but haven't there been other episodes that contained flashbacks?


I will say there is beyond 0% chance that the Daryl/Beth scene and the Rick/Carl/Kober gang scenes and well anything but the opening scene was a flashback in this episode 

-I was just talking about THIS episode. Of course other episodes had some flashbacks


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> Do we know that to be a fact though?
> 
> Lots of speculation elsewhere that the Daryl/Beth parts were a flashback to an earlier time and that Daryl could have been in the Kober gang that Rick ran into when he and Carl were holed up in that house an ep (or two) back).
> 
> Not saying I believe this as I do not, but haven't there been other episodes that contained flashbacks?


I would say that if Daryl were part of that group when they happened upon the house where Rick was, Daryl would have been competent enough to hear WW3 happening in the upstairs bathroom. Because that group allowed Rick to kill one of their people and get away undetected, it shows they are incompetent, and we know Daryl is not incompetent.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

2004raptor said:


> I'm slow. I didn't recognize the new group of guys to be the ones Rick ran into.
> 
> Nitpicking but when the group circled Daryl and pointed their guns at him...do they not realize the damaging result of crossfire??


I didn't recognize the group either--thanks for the info

Crossfire! I never thought of that. 



Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yes, and (although it took me a while to figure it out) it was a flashback to before he showed up at the prison...that's how he got there in the first place.


If it took Rob a while to figure it out, I don't feel so bad. At first I thought I had missed an episode when Daryl ditched the girl and found Glen.



Beryl said:


> Tyreese is Sasha's big brother. I don't think they are kinky like that.


I guess I knew this, but I completely forgot it. That makes more sense. I thought he was just saying, if Tyreese is dead, I'm waiting in line.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

stellie93 said:


> I guess I knew this, but I completely forgot it.


If Stellie forgot it, then I don't feel so bad. 

I think the problem is that Tyreese and Sasha are part of that constellation of characters who mostly just stand around while Rick, Daryl, Glen, etc. do their thing, and sometimes perform ancillary functions. They never say much of anything, and we've never really gotten to know them.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

The flashback was also effective because it got us thinking "well, Sasha and Maggie are dead" until they showed their cards. I'm surprised nobody else caught themselves thinking that.

Didn't think Daryl running to a literal dead end was the best plan when the Walkers took over the funeral home; but hey, he got out.

Which keeps bringing me to my hangup about this show. Small bands of survivors doing stupid things while outnumbered (by what 50:1 at least?) can keep on surviving, but the ZA happened when the ratio was presumably 50:1 the other direction?


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

MacThor said:


> Didn't think Daryl running to a literal dead end was the best plan when the Walkers took over the funeral home; but hey, he got out.
> 
> Which keeps bringing me to my hangup about this show. Small bands of survivors doing stupid things while outnumbered (by what 50:1 at least?) can keep on surviving, but the ZA happened when the ratio was presumably 50:1 the other direction?


I didn't see the 'Daryl getting cornered by the walkers in the funeral home' scene as a mistake on Daryl's part, but as a plan realizing his crossbow couldn't do the entire job, and he wanted to lead them away from Beth. I thought he led them there to be able to utilize the 'tools' that were there to dispatch the others.

Granted this is an "oh, crap - a herd! What do I do now" kind of plan, and not something he would have done given time to think about it, but I didn't see that as a mistake. :shrug:


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

MacThor said:


> Which keeps bringing me to my hangup about this show. Small bands of survivors doing stupid things while outnumbered (by what 50:1 at least?) can keep on surviving, but the ZA happened when the ratio was presumably 50:1 the other direction?


Think of it as evolution in action.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I never remember that Tyrese and her and brother/sister. Shows what little they've done with those characters.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

pmyers said:


> I never remember that Tyrese and her and brother/sister. Shows what little they've done with those characters.


I don't think I ever realized that there were siblings.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Surprised you guys liked it so much. To me it was just a boring hour of people walking. Very little dialogue or character development.
> 
> I'll be interested to see what happens when they get to Terminus. And Daryl's interactions with the new group. But there really wasn't much of interest in this episode.


I predict that you will also find that all very predictable & boring, indicating lazy writing and minimal (if any) character development.


----------



## Fahtrim (Apr 12, 2004)

MacThor said:


> The flashback was also effective because it got us thinking "well, Sasha and Maggie are dead" until they showed their cards. I'm surprised nobody else caught themselves thinking that.
> 
> Didn't think Daryl running to a literal dead end was the best plan when the Walkers took over the funeral home; but hey, he got out.
> 
> Which keeps bringing me to my hangup about this show. Small bands of survivors doing stupid things while outnumbered (by what 50:1 at least?) can keep on surviving, but the ZA happened when the ratio was presumably 50:1 the other direction?


Wizard's First Rule is really a true thing.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> ... with the talk of the hearse in this thread something else dawned on me - the funeral home was nearly pristine and the groceries were freshly stocked, etc., but we never did see who it was that was taking care of the place. I wonder now if it was that unknown funeral home caretaker who took Beth?





DUSlider said:


> That whole funeral home thing to me seemed like a trap... The whole house being pristine, the food neatly placed in those cupboards. The dog first tripping their walker alarm system, causing Daryl's guard to be down the second time when the walkers were actually there. Then Beth gets abducted. I wouldn't be surprised if the funeral home keeper was watching them the whole time.


I like this idea of the funeral home director stealing away with Beth, but my instinct tells me that it is a lady instead of a man.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

Jstkiddn said:


> Isn't the Beth character only like 16 or 17?


In the ZA, 16 is the new 30.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Boston Fan said:


> In the ZA, 16 is the new 30.


And 40 is the new 16. IE 40 - 16 = a small number

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

Ever wonder if it's possible to shoot a Zombie with an arrow through a windshield?

Wonder no more....


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

This ep not much a favorite of Sepinwall...he does confirm some theories in his review...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I really like this half-season. I think it's much better than anything they've done to date. It's almost blasphemy to compare it to Game of Thrones, but I like the similar structure of spending an episode or 2 with a couple of people and how they are all part of the larger story.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

Beryl said:


> Enjoyed the episode. Looks like our group will meet again. At least I hope so.
> 
> I'm trying hard to not root for Beth to be bitten. I don't like her but didn't want her abducted.


If I am Deryl, the last person in zombie apocalypse I would want to die is Beth. Very unrealistic that he does not wish to propagate with this healthy female. Lazy writing.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Yeah, surely Daryl knows she is pretending to be 18.


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

Johnny Dancing said:


> If I am Deryl, the last person in zombie apocalypse I would want to die is Beth. Very unrealistic that he does not wish to propagate with this healthy female. Lazy writing.


She doesn't rate very well on the 'Hot/Crazy' scale... let alone the 'Hot/Annoying' scale.

In a ZA I would think twice before I hit it. Not saying I wouldn't, just that I'd have to think about it.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

BlueMerle said:


> She doesn't rate very well on the 'Hot/Crazy' scale... let alone the 'Hot/Annoying' scale.
> 
> In a ZA I would think twice before I hit it. Not saying I wouldn't, just that _*I'd have to think about it.*_


For how long? 7 seconds?


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

I saw this pic of Maggie posted elsewhere.  Pretty sure it's NWS. Ill spoiler it and remove it if need be.



Spoiler


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

2004raptor said:


> Pretty sure it's NWS


Safe to say it works for me...


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

Bierboy said:


> For how long? 7 seconds?


Hard to say. I guess it all depends on if I decided to save her earlier in the woods.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

When "The Terminus" first came up I immediately thought of "Sanctuary" from "Logan's Run". Not that I expect Box to be there greeting them with the his fish/sea-greens/plankton/protein speech, but just the idea of a false hope and a trap of sorts.

I recognized the flashback for what it was right away, and I remembered that Tyreese and Sasha were siblings. Maybe you all should feel a little bad after all.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

2004raptor said:


> I saw this pic of Maggie posted elsewhere.  Pretty sure it's NWS. Ill spoiler it and remove it if need be.


Is that really her, or just a photoshop job?


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

JLucPicard said:


> Is that really her, or just a photoshop job?


I think it's her. I believe that was part of a maxim shoot so there are other pics. Although that was arguably the best.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Her face doesn't look quite right, as if someone Photoshopped her face onto someone else's head.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

If you love spoilers, the new ones for this Sunday's episode "The Grove" are up at Spoil the Dead.

You do need to be a member or register before reading.

I'm biting my tongue not to say more- it's _that_ good.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> If you love spoilers, the new ones for this Sunday's episode "The Grove" are up at Spoil the Dead.
> 
> You do need to be a member or register before reading.
> 
> I'm biting my tongue not to say more- it's _that_ good.


The following is not a spoiler at all...it is just my reaction to what I just read at the above link, but I know some people are sensitive to reading even reactions, so I spoilerized.



Spoiler



Holy crap!


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Yes.. Sometimes just a reaction can give a good clue as to what happened.

During the Olympics, I happened to see a newsfeed message on my Facebook wall that said something like "Shocking outcome today. Don't click if you don't want to be spoiled!" I knew it was the day that Shaun White was going to compete, so I instantly thought he must've not won a medal. That kinda ticked me off.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Anyone who wants spoilers and does not want to register to see them, PM me and I'll forward the text portion to you.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Sure wish I had a good memory like wprager.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Great. Now I have to act all surprised when I watch it with my wife. Why do I do this to myself?

Interesting how in the recap


Spoiler



they keep referring to Terminus as Sanctuary.


 I guess I wasn't the only one who got that vibe.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

stellie93 said:


> Sure wish I had a good memory like wprager.


Well, you can't. I'm still using it.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> If you love spoilers, the new ones for this Sunday's episode "The Grove" are up at Spoil the Dead.
> 
> You do need to be a member or register before reading.
> 
> I'm biting my tongue not to say more- it's _that_ good.


I'm not a member and I don't care about spoilers, can you PM me the info? pretty pretty please???


----------



## BlueMerle (Jan 10, 2007)

I haven't read any of the spoilers, but just from reading the posts about them I'll bet I know what 'it' is.

Betts, since you're going to get the spoiler info, can I PM you with my guess?


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

BlueMerle said:


> I haven't read any of the spoilers, but just from reading the posts about them I'll bet I know what 'it' is.
> 
> Betts, since you're going to get the spoiler info, can I PM you with my guess?


Sure!


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

wprager said:


> Interesting how in the recap


I think it is translated from another language before it gets to that forum, so don't let things like that bother you too much.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> ... we know Daryl is not incompetent.


Yet he let his guard down for the one-eyed mongrel and then managed to lose Beth ...


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Cearbhaill said:


> I think it is translated from another language before it gets to that forum, so don't let things like that bother you too much.


It's a fairly common word in many languages since it's a Latin word. I can't see it being mis-translated like that.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Ok. 
Maybe an idiot did it or it was a simple mistake or it's wishful thinking.
I don't think it is especially significant.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

wprager said:


> When "The Terminus" first came up I immediately thought of "Sanctuary" from "Logan's Run". Not that I expect Box to be there greeting them with the his fish/sea-greens/plankton/protein speech, but just the idea of a false hope and a trap of sorts.


I thought the exact same thing


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Hank said:


> I thought the exact same thing


Careful, or Toni might go medieval on your post.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm too worked up over tonight's episode to care about it anymore


----------

